# Ky Horse Park bound for a show!



## TheDarkKnight11 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm leaving here in the next hour or so (or whenever I happen to get finished packing LOL) & will be headed to the Kentucky Horse Park for the 2011 KMSHA International Grand Championships, located in the new Alltech Arena! It is the last show of the year so it is a very bittersweet trip, but I'm excited none the less. I only live about an hour from Lexington, so I am going down tonight to ride the horses I will be showing, & eventhough the show starts tommorow, I have college classes & no horse classes, so I probably won't attend...I do, however, have about 10 classes between Friday & Saturday.  This is always my favorite show of the year & where I've had my most success -I'm going to defend my 2010 17 & Under Park Pleasure Grand Championship (by Unanimous Decision), though unfortunately I'll be on a different horse.

If you are in the Lexington Area this weekend, I really suggest you stop by! Not many people are familiar with the gaited breeds, such as these Mountain Horses, & this will be a fabulous display of their talents! Not to mention the KHP is just gorgeous in the fall!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm in California but it sounds like a great time. Good luck!


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to Lexington! It is a great city. Let me know if you need any restaurant or entertainment recomendations. Have fun at the Horse Park.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's awesome! I'm going down to the Ky Horse park in a few weeks, actually.


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Have tons of fun ~ it is a beautiful facility to show at. Just hope you guys have better weather than we did a few weeks back! It was COLD COLD COLD and windy too  Good luck!

Denise Gainey


----------



## All Shook Up (Feb 7, 2011)

Have fun! I'm going up there next weekend for the Morab Nationals. Last time I was there was for the WEG last year, so I'm excited to go back. At least this time it won't be so crowded haha. I own a rescue American Saddlebred, and plan on showing him eventually, would like to get some more weight on him, but he's coming along well. Good luck!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

It's always been my dream to go!

My BO just got back from a show there, I think!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

